# SO not cuddly



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie is SO not cuddly, you guys. He's a momma's boy--he must know where I am at all times--has to have me in his line of vision, comes to me if he is hurt or scared and OCCASIONALLY will come to me and put his feet up on me which means he wants to be held because he is TIRED. Otherwise, you just can't hold him. He's too hyper. He struggles to get away. I get so jealous over all your "cuddly" malts and wonder if Ollie will ever settle down. He is about as lap-doggish as a great dane right now. The funniest time is at night when I'm on the couch and would just love to hold him and he literally runs all over my body, including my head.

Cam was VERY different. He was a total snuggler. He also came from an environment where he was probably constantly bombarded with overstimulation (pet store puppymill dog) and it was probably heaven to him to sit and cuddle and be quiet. I really, really miss that. My kids miss it too. Sometimes I just feel like Ollie is a like a little stalker who wants to know where I am but I'm not really sure how much he likes me or not.

Will his neuter next week really mellow him out?? Is this just puppyhood? He's turning 6 month next week. I don't mind all his puppy antics and I expect it, I just wonder if I will ever get anything in return...is that selfish??


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

AWWW

When Molly was younger she only snuggled when she wanted to nap- as she has gotten older it's better, but still not as much as Wilson. I think part of it is her personality- and part is she is still so full of puppy energy. She takes a running leap- lands on my chest and wiggles and wiggles and wiggles all while kissing me! It's very cute, but I hope she will snuggle more as she gets older.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I would say it's certainly the puppy thing. Once Ollie grows up I bet he will LOVE to cuddle! Corky was the same way at first and he really did mellow out quite a bit after his neuter! Good luck!!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I think when he gets a little older, he will want to cuddle more. I don't know about other malts, but my little one did not calm down after he was nuetered. I think he calmed down when he was about two years old.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

Chester just recently "mellowed out" about in december I think. Which made him about 7-8 months old. He was exactly the same as ollie is. I couldnt take him anywhere with me because he would run up to people and chew on their pants, or run up to other dogs and chew on thier FACE!!! He would also lift his leg on every single thing. The chewing and just acting like a puppy went away then, but he was still marking and didnt take many naps and was always actively into somthing. After his neuter in January he is almost a different dog. We can take him places and he stays by our side the whole time. He wont try to run off. He sits when we tell him to. And recently I have been sick and there were days I would crawl onto the couch and lay there for hours and he layed right beside me the whole time. 4 months ago he would have been licking me, biting me, tugging on me. So there is hope!!! just wait till he gets older and neutered. He will hopefully be the perfect puppy after that!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

The only time Paris wants to cuddle or be cuddled is when it is bedtime or I am laying on the couch. She is not one to be cuddled and she is almost 2 1/2 yrs old. She will give you sugars any time you ask, but is not your typical "lap dog". If I'm sitting in the floor she will come lay down next to me. Like Ollie though, she has to know exactly where I am. Just as each child is different, so is each dog.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Chester just recently "mellowed out" about in december I think. Which made him about 7-8 months old. He was exactly the same as ollie is. I couldnt take him anywhere with me because he would run up to people and chew on their pants, or run up to other dogs and chew on thier FACE!!! He would also lift his leg on every single thing. The chewing and just acting like a puppy went away then, but he was still marking and didnt take many naps and was always actively into somthing. After his neuter in January he is almost a different dog. We can take him places and he stays by our side the whole time. He wont try to run off. He sits when we tell him to. And recently I have been sick and there were days I would crawl onto the couch and lay there for hours and he layed right beside me the whole time. 4 months ago he would have been licking me, biting me, tugging on me. So there is hope!!! just wait till he gets older and neutered. He will hopefully be the perfect puppy after that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't take Ollie anywhere, either. Just on walks. he is sooooo overly friendly. He doesn't nip or chew just is completely BONKERS and, of course, it's not nice to let him be bonkers all over people. He doesn't mark, either. My kid's friends are all afraid of him because he's like a leaping looney on them and they don't know what to make of it. Part of it is puppyness and us teaching him manners, etc., but the biggest part of it is just his personality so far. People fell in love with Cam--he would sit right on their lap and cuddle with him. I hate to say it but Ollie sometimes embarasses me in public. He's so out of control hyper and CONSTANLY tries to mount new dogs he meets. Maybe he has an inferiority complex? lol. Well, I am very glad to hear that Chester is a good, cuddly boy for you now--it gives me hope. And I hope you are feeling better!!



> The only time Paris wants to cuddle or be cuddled is when it is bedtime or I am laying on the couch. She is not one to be cuddled and she is almost 2 1/2 yrs old. She will give you sugars any time you ask, but is not your typical "lap dog". If I'm sitting in the floor she will come lay down next to me. Like Ollie though, she has to know exactly where I am. Just as each child is different, so is each dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how Ollie is too--he comes and lays NEAR me--will even put his head on me sometimes, but never, ever lays ON me. 

One funny thing he does is when he's scared or stressed I'll pick him up and he'll flatten himself on my chest, legs sprawled, like he's a starfish, lol. I know he NEEDS me, he just doesn't act like it!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey is 2 1/2 years old and he is also So not cuddly at all too







we can never pick him up unless the two of us go block each side of the table and kind of trap him and then I have to ask him nicely to surrender. he wont let me just pick him up so I talk to him for a min and then he realize there is no where else he can go and he put his feet on my leg to be picked up. we go through this every night to put his leash on. the only time I can cuddle him is when he is in his bed and I go lay right next to him on floor and play/wrestle or cuddle







The most he has been on my lap was 5 minutes. other times he is just stuck to me like glue , sleep under my chair or next to my feet and always some part of him has to touch me while he is sleeping. 

If you figure out a solution let me know


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> Sparkey is 2 1/2 years old and he is also So not cuddly at all too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that picture of Sparkey!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> That's how Ollie is too--he comes and lays NEAR me--will even put his head on me sometimes, but never, ever lays ON me.[/B]


haha...the other day I was watching tv and laying on the couch and Paris was at one end of the couch. She gets up and walks all the way up me and lays down right under my chin on my chest. I thought..."hmm, well, it's not exactly my lap but what the heck!"

Try not to compare Ollie to Cam. He will settle down (I didn't think Paris ever would) after he is neutered and even more after he is a year or so old.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Sparkey is 2 1/2 years old and he is also So not cuddly at all too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here! I have to chase him around to pick him up. I tell you, this "lap dog" stuff...I understand that like children, every dog has his/her own personality, but the Maltese are supposed to be lap dogs! I don't get it! I mean, it's somewhat disappointing that I got a lap dog who is not really a lap dog! Maybe if I bought a Labrador they would be afraid of the water??? Good thing I love Ollie so darn much...


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

I know how you feel... There are only a few rare moments when Lily wants to be held. Usually when I sit down on the floor she'll walk right into my lap, but she'll leave after a few seconds. Sometimes she'll be sleeping and I'll take her to the couch for a nap, but suddenly she won't be sleepy anymore. She'll just crawl all over me and jump off the couch.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My puppy Karli is twelve weeks old today and she is definitely a "Bonkers" puppy. When I try to hold her she bites, chews, and wiggles. I've started some puppy pre-school type training with her and she is slowly improving. I'm really praising her and rewarding her with small treats when she is calm. Most of the time she's only calm when she's tired, but I just make a fool out of myself with the praise when she's well behaved. Something else that usually helps is obedience training. I plan to take Karli to a class in a few weeks.


Joy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

From my experience with three Malts, I have found that at around 2-3 years old they finally settle down. When they are younger it is all about them. When they get older the connection gets so strong and they give..... not just take. I feel so mentally and emotionally connected to K & C... it is very strong. I feel like they know me so well...like they can read my mind... it is really amazing ... and wonderful.

Yes, there are personality differences... My first Malt, Rosebud, never was a snuggler. Kallie was a big snuggler as a puppy but outgrew it and now she still is very high energy but is also very loving. Catcher was a snuggler from the get-go and still is. But yet in bed at night Kallie is the one who gets in the spoon position with me and Catcher sleeps next to me. They, just like people, sometimes are in the mood for more snuggles than at other times. They both are lap dogs though. When I sit on the sofa, they are both on me. 

It sounds like Ollie is a high-energy little guy. Perhaps if you play hard with him before settling down and having him on your lap, he will be more willing to snuggle. I didn't notice any difference in personality one way or another after neutering. 

I hope things get better.......


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

when otis was younger, he would not let you hold him longer than 30 seconds but as he's getting older now, he's calmed down a lot. now first thing in the morn in the living room, after he's finished doing his business outside, he'll come over to me on the couch and want to cuddle. he also does that when i get home from anywhere, he'll want to cuddle for a bit. but for the most part, he's not much of a cuddler also... but its okay, i love him regardless...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam - I think I've said this before in other posts, but the way you feel about Ollie not wanting to snuggle is the way I feel about Lacie (who is 2 1/2). She wants to be near me -- in the same room, but not touching me. She may sit on the same sofa or chair but not touch me. She will lay in the same room. At night she sleeps on my bed but at the foot of the bed not touching me.

Yes, she comes to me if she needs something and sometimes if she's really tired, she will lay next to me touching me. If I want to give her kisses and pick her up, she is OK with this and gives me licks, but I feel that she really wants me to put her down.

Tilly, on the other had, is a total snuggle bunny. She needs to touch me at all times if possible. She snuggles in bed, she snuggles on the couch or chair, she snuggles when I'm on the computer, etc. She is only 9 months old, so I don't think it's the puppy thing.

Tilly has tons of energy (like Ollie) and plays and plays and gets into everything, but she never misses time to snuggle.

Lacie is lazy and doesn't play all the time (only sometimes with Tilly) but isn't a snuggler.

I think it's just a difference in personalities. You might also be right about it being because Tilly was from a puppy mill/pet store and Lacie wasn't.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

After losing Star to Rainbow Bridge I got Holly.
My vet told me when the time came and if I decided to get another dog, each dog will be different, (He was preparing me as he began euthenizing Star.) 
Even tho that is true I expected my next malt to be cuddly like Star. 
She would only let me hold her, hid under the buffet all day untill I came home and sat right next to me or on me at any social function. If I let my niece walk her I had to hurry out of the room or she would never move.
This of course made losing her even harder.
Then I got Holly, she is much stronger, crazyer and friendlier. Unlike Star she wants to play with my Lhasa and takes the punches.
She has to be in every room I am at and sometime paws at my leg to be held (only if I'm standing







) and in an awkward position that I can't do much with my hands bc she is bigger than Star was.
I wanted a Maltese"lapdog" bc my Lhasa (for those that don't know them) aren't lappy but does love to spoon me at night in bed only.
So while being the nite owl Iam and my husband the rooster he is,in bed at dusk, I was would sit alone downstairs and wish my Lhasa would come at least lay next to me. That's why I wanted a cuddler too.
So ( dragging this out..sorry







) my Holly will lay next to me but never on me







. At least she does that and I hope maybe after a spay she may become more cuddly but I don't think a spay will change that. 
I know you think about Cam and the differneces, it is hard and it hasn't been that long. Maybe like Star they were not feeling that good to begin with and the hyperness is a good sign we now have healther dogs.








How did his behavior class go?
I am lucky Holly stays in her xpen at night, I really want her to sleep w/us but my hub and Lhasa don't want her to.







she went thru a few weeks of crying (so did I) but when we got her she was in a pen with her mates so I tried to make the transistion the same.
Sorry this is soo long.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

All pups are different so who knows what his personality will end up being? Whatever the case, don't give up or let his lack of cuddle skills today get to you.



Rocky has always been sort of in your face affectionate...







However, Max was very different in that first year or two. I guess I would have described him as aloof. It seemed that he was happiest if left alone and it seemed that he had no confidence.



Since Max was this way, we spent extra time trying to socialize him. In general, we just spent more time giving affection to Max than e did Rocky.



The last couple years, Max has really come around and bloomed. He still isn't the licker that Rocky is, but Max definitely likes to spend time with us and cuddle...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My four never leave me alone , I am often squished under 4 furry bottoms . My 20lb Lhasa is a BIG lap dog , he holds me down for smooches . Just be happy your dog is gorgeous and healthy , I am sure as he gets older he will appreciate the cuddles more . Sarah


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> After losing Star to Rainbow Bridge I got Holly.
> My vet told me when the time came and if I decided to get another dog, each dog will be different, (He was preparing me as he began euthenizing Star.)
> Even tho that is true I expected my next malt to be cuddly like Star.
> She would only let me hold her, hid under the buffet all day untill I came home and sat right next to me or on me at any social function. If I let my niece walk her I had to hurry out of the room or she would never move.
> ...


I'm sorry about Star







She sounds like she was such a sweetheart.

And I decided not to take Ollie to the behaviorist--it wasn't a behavior class, it was an appointment with a behaviorist doctor--a puppy shrink, lol. I decided--and after reading all of your kind replies, to give Ollie back him mommy t-shirts at bedtime. ONLY at bedtime. I used to let him carry it around all the time and I think that's what was causing him to get more confused--he was getting overly dependant and then I took it away cold turkey and it put the poor guy over the edge. So now he has it at bedtime and he goes to bed fine and sleeps all night--whew!! And I decided that if he ever goes through a nighttime separation anxiety again I will probably work something out for him to sleep in our room. I'm not opposed to that, especially if he SLEEPS--you all convinved me that his desire is to only be near me and if that's what he needs in the future, then we'll do it!

And I do think that Ollie is much healthier than Cam was. Cam was like an old soul--just seemed to have a heavy heart, you know? Ollie is just full of life and carefree and has never had to be stressed out like poor Cam must have been. I'm truly lucky to have a healthy pup!

And don't worry about "long" posts--I think I am the queen of long posts, lol. I love to read and write...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie was never a lap dog as a puppy. We couldn't even catch him to take him out to potty. We still have to chase him to take him out sometimes, but now he has times when he willl sit in your lap, mostly hubby's.
When I get him in my lap, it's usually to groom him or brush his teeth so he will sit near me but not on me , however when I lay down on the couch, he's right there on top of me.

Ollie sounds like a normal puppy. He will probably calm down as he gets older. Bogie is 2.6 years old, and it is only recently that he has started to cuddle. Enjoy Ollie's puppiness. It will end all too soon. I know puppies are stressful, but they are also so much fun.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Omg don't worry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Luci was exactly like that when she was little. I remember getting so upset because when I came home tired from wrk, all I wanted to do was cuddle on the couch w her, and I would pick her up on the couch w/ me, and she would literally walk all the way to the end of the couch and lay there....TOTALLY away from me!!!








Finally when she was about 8-9 months, she got a little more cuddly and is definitely coming around more and more each day. For example, she stands outside the bathroom waiting for me to get out...also, we have a california king size bed, and when she was little, she would lay all the way at the end of the bed, away from us, and now, she sleeps on my pillow, and curls herself around my head.








I would definitely NOT worry...I guess during puppyhood they rather play than cuddle!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My Boo doesn't like being on laps(unless he's frightened). It doesn't bother me at all. He is very sweet & loving & the greatest little kisser. He is so loyal to me, he won't get out of bed until I do & he won't go to bed until I do. He has to be near me always, my recliner is his recliner, if I move to the sofa,he moves to the sofa. He gets a sad look on his face when I leave & smothers me with kisses when I return. Boo is very cuddley,he just does not like being in a lap. Hannah is a lap lover & anyones lap will do. She is constantly wanting in my lap or hubbies lap or anybody else's lap. She's very cuddley too. My furkids are very different from each other. Hannah watches Boo & is beginning to do some of the things he does. Boo has just recently decided that if he sits in our laps, Hannah can't. Boo is my first & dearest & I love everything about him. Hannah is special in her own ways, I love her too already. I love them both for being special in their own ways. Cam was very special to you & you loved him very much. I'm sure Ollie is special in his own way too, even if he isn't a lap lover.I think Ollie will get more cuddley as he grows out of puppyhood & isn't brimming over with all that energy.He may even decide to be a lapdog.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sorry about Star







She sounds like she was such a sweetheart.

And I decided not to take Ollie to the behaviorist--it wasn't a behavior class, it was an appointment with a behaviorist doctor--a puppy shrink, lol. I decided--and after reading all of your kind replies, to give Ollie back him mommy t-shirts at bedtime. ONLY at bedtime. I used to let him carry it around all the time and I think that's what was causing him to get more confused--he was getting overly dependant and then I took it away cold turkey and it put the poor guy over the edge. So now he has it at bedtime and he goes to bed fine and sleeps all night--whew!! And I decided that if he ever goes through a nighttime separation anxiety again I will probably work something out for him to sleep in our room. I'm not opposed to that, especially if he SLEEPS--you all convinved me that his desire is to only be near me and if that's what he needs in the future, then we'll do it!

And I do think that Ollie is much healthier than Cam was. Cam was like an old soul--just seemed to have a heavy heart, you know? Ollie is just full of life and carefree and has never had to be stressed out like poor Cam must have been. I'm truly lucky to have a healthy pup!

And don't worry about "long" posts--I think I am the queen of long posts, lol. I love to read and write...








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam - by the way -- if you got a lab, he would be a LAP DOG. LOL

Our black lab Nellie is the one that always wants to curl up on my lap and sit with me in the chair and 1/2. I do believe that Nellie thinks she's the same size as the Maltese.


----------

